# How Long does pot butter stay good for in the fridge?



## stukibros (Apr 23, 2010)

I made a lot of pot butter and it has been sitting in my fridge for 2 months. Is it still good? Does it go bad? I wouldn't think it does since it's butter but I want to make sure.


----------



## brandon. (Apr 24, 2010)

All butter can go bad. If you want to keep it a long time put it in the freezer. If not, just make sure it doesn't smell really bad or have any mold/discoloration and you should be fine.


----------



## mcgyversmoke (Apr 24, 2010)

Ya Butter usually lasts a few weeks in the fridge and months in the freezer. 
like brando said just make sure nothing is funky with it.
good luck


----------



## akgrown (Apr 26, 2010)

if it was stored in an airtigh container it should be ok, if not it is probably rancid, you wont be able to tell by the smell cuz of the bud. If it is your just going to get the shits and maybe have a stomach issue.


----------

